# FS or Trade 5 acres in CO with cabin 35K



## Coloradosteader (Jun 9, 2005)

My sweetie and I have decided to let this piece go. There is a 20X20 partially finished cabin, we wintered in it for 2 years. Nice wood burner, insulated, metal roofing, partial loft. The roof has a 9:12 pitch to it, so it opens up the cabin quite nicely. There is a double stainless sink with a drain to the outside. It needs siding and any solar or water you want to hook up. There is a 10X12 shed with hatch access to a 8X8X20 metal shipping container I buried 3 and a half feet underground with our backhoe. This is great as a root cellar, fallout shelter, wild game curing/ meat locker... you decide. I also put 8" vent pipes to the cellar so you can put a fan in and keep the air fresh. It doesn't leak, but I have had a few drips around the hatch during heavy melt. No mold though.
The front of the property by the road is partially fenced with barbed wire and there is a double metal gate for the driveway. Lots of pinions and one of the best views around. There is a 14K foot peak to look at all the time! The only road up to the property is visible from the land for 3 miles and is maintained by the county and is accessible all year long. You can see anyone driving up for a good 5 minutes or so. Land with the cabin and shed is flat but then runs down a ridge. We put a small fenced garden in and had good luck with many veggies. Lots of solar and wind potential (we used ours with great success!).

We will take $35K or we are open to trade for something in Alaska.

Coloradosteader


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you have pictures? Sounds nice. How is the area and the local people? What have yall been doing for water there? Thanks.


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

Where is it? Closest town?


----------



## Coloradosteader (Jun 9, 2005)

Ft. Garland in the southern part of the state.


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

Darn, I was hoping it was over around Pagosa.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Did you see my post?


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Pictures please ?


----------



## Coloradosteader (Jun 9, 2005)

How do I post pics? It says I do not have permission to post attachments. Is there a hosting service or something?


Coloradosteader


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

You can upload them to photobucket.com and then post them here. 

How is the area and the local people? What have yall been doing for water there? Did yall have solar power or go without while you were there? My dad is looking for a place to buy in Colorado which is why Im interested. Thanks.


----------



## Coloradosteader (Jun 9, 2005)

Nathan104,
Thanks for the info. The area is beautiful and surrounded by mountains. Lot's of mule deer and elk right near the cabin. Great trout fishing in Mountain Home Res (they stock it several times a year). We hauled our water, but most people put in a cistern or have a well. It will cost about 10K for a well, that's why we put it off. Cisterns and water delivery are available, the Forbes Ranch where this is located have a deal with water delivery. We have several good friends in the area. The people situation is getting better all the time. It was a small community with intimate relationships for many years. Now more folks have moved into the development in the past 5 years and there is less and less I was here first kind of stuff. 
We were able to target shoot whenever we wanted and no one complained. You can hunt and have fires on your land. Some other developments are very strict. 
There are 2 new homesteads going in nearby. I have met and done work for both and they are great folks. Two different couples in their 50's.
We had solar and wind... this place is great for both. The views are incredible.

I'm going to try and get some pics on photobucket tonight and post them. Thanks for being patient.

Coloradosteader


----------



## jazzy (Aug 17, 2006)

id love ot hear more, we've been looking around that area and are just a few hours away.


----------



## Coloradosteader (Jun 9, 2005)

http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn148/eschreier/th_IMG_0688.jpg


----------



## Coloradosteader (Jun 9, 2005)

House with our solar... that doesn't come with it! 



















Woodburner that kept us warm for 2 winters... this does come with it!

I'll try and post more


----------



## jazzy (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks for the photos--i just sent you a PM


----------



## AKwannabe (Oct 2, 2007)

I am interested in this if it is still available. Have land with nice mobile home and large addition on it in Alaska. PM me please.

Amy


----------

